# Who sits at school and checks their AT??



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

I DO!!! I DO!!! lol 
i'll be sitting here on the computer and people will come up and ask, "What are you looking at?" lol i say ARCHERYTALK!!! and they don't get it and walk away but im super excited to be here!!! lol

what about all you guys??? The truth is out....do you sit at school on archerytalk when you should be doing school work??? lol:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

YEA!!!!!!! I've been tryin to finish up this year so I haven't been on much...... BUT it is totally addicting.................  epsi:


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

um all day everyday, thenI go to work and get on some more.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

where do you think I am right now? This is where I spend the most time at AT..lol.. I don't like school much. Im in study hall right now. :thumbs_up


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

:/ I did when i had micro office class...


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

everyday the teacher takes us to the computer lab im on here


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

When i can, I go to primitivearcer.com, then archery talk. Everything is blocked at our school, save my two favorite sights


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

nope...school's too interesting this month. held a sheep brain today, saw some cow eyes, and saw some brains from a person, a manta ray,a dolphin, an oppossum, a turtle, a rabbit, a tuna , a carp(?), a chicken, and a monkey. Get to dissect frogs on the 28th or so too.


----------



## black_ice_kid (May 15, 2007)

I'm on when I can, but my school is really strict when it comes to sites other than for school work. So I do until the teacher comes around.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I need to find a way to crash the system firewall. Jerks blocked bowtech.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha if i can think of the site you can go to.. u can get around your schools firewall to go to whatever site you want! Our school has firewalls and we cant get on our "fun" sites!!! otherwise i would!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha if i can think of the site you can go to.. u can get around your schools firewall to go to whatever site you want! Our school has firewalls and we cant get on our "fun" sites!!! otherwise i would!!


I thought about that website... and i believe it is.... www.besneaky.com and then it will have a deal for u to type in your website to get around the schools firewalls.. that way (i believe) you can go to whatever u want to on the net!!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I thought about that website... and i believe it is.... www.besneaky.com and then it will have a deal for u to type in your website to get around the schools firewalls.. that way (i believe) you can go to whatever u want to on the net!!


That site doesn't work here but heres an even better 1. www.vtunnel.com That one works here. :thumbs_up


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

That is, providing they arent blocked as well.

And besides, outsmarting and hacking the school's administrator is so much cooler anyways 

Not that i can


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

im in detention right now lol bad boy:embara:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> im in detention right now lol bad boy:embara:


And they let u on computers in detention??? In our school they make u do work or just sit there and pretty much fall asleep.. but i guess i cant speak for myself.... ive never been in detention!!! not even jokin either!! lol


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

*all the time*

I go on everyother day on my phone in study hall or in math.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

i used to do that, then i graduated, now i sit on the computer all night at work!!!! (just dont let your boss catch you, doesn't look good on your review)


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

I use to be able to. Now the tech guy blocked it. and all the game sites too. Now i actually got to do work...


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

The county school system where I live gives each student a lap top when they start high school. No books! Everything is on your computer. A student must log onto the school systems site for assignments and homework. I know that they have a firewall to prevent students from visiting porn sites. The school system has re-called all the computers several times in recent years to upgrade their firewall after it was breeched. I would bet that AT gets a real work out at schools in my county.


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

Im sitting in class right now... Schools pretty lame.. Im gonna give it a few days and more than likely the school is gonna block this site... Which really sucks!!!


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I doing school at home (homeschooled)  So it's like I'm at school.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i can during first period, cause i have a spare that period, but otherwise i don't really have access to computers at school unless we're in the computer lab.


----------



## Fuzzysquirrel66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Im on at school before school and after school its way to addicting to get away from


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I love to get on at school.It helps me get my mind off of all of the boring projects and have some fun at the same time!:wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

i used to get on a lot, but now maybe 1 every 2 weeks. its usualy at school too.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

I used to check it all the time.....till the computer administrator blocked it:tongue:


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

I stole my teachers password so I could get on he lets me on but other teachers won't cause its weapon related.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Fuzzysquirrel66 said:


> Im on at school before school and after school its way to addicting to get away from


Agreed.:nod:


----------



## fredbear4990 (Dec 20, 2006)

*i do i do*

well in my school we have blocks not periods which we have only 4classes a day and they are an hour and a half long each and im usually on AT 3 out of 4 classes everyday. shouldnt be on it but i am oh well.


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

im in 3rd Block right now.
just got finished making a powerpoint. haha
AT rules.


----------



## wslaughter (Jun 7, 2006)

wvbowkid91 said:


> im in 3rd Block right now.
> just got finished making a powerpoint. haha
> AT rules.


haha ur school not out yet?!?!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Now I don't have to be at school I jsut got out today...YES!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

schhools out but i usually always did. all the gaame sites are blocked and this is one of the only sites that isnt blocked. it better than games anyway


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

No matter how much i dont want to admit it, i miss school.. I used to be on AT everyday during school and now this is the first time since its been out.. I dont have the internet at home so i have to wait to come to my grandparents or aunt and uncles just to get on


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

haha and i'm backa at it again!!! lol
checkin my AT while at school! =]


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

singingarcher said:


> haha and i'm backa at it again!!! lol
> checkin my AT while at school! =]


Git back to studying... :whip:  :wink:


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

3rd hour almost everyday,,,it is my study hall but i have a perminate pass to the business lab. and i usually have nothing to do, and listin to the class gets boring specailly since ive taken it and moved on to bigger and better things.lol

right at the bell

godspeed
levi


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> I doing school at home (homeschooled)  So it's like I'm at school.


i am too!!!! it is so fun! you can be on at all times!!!:wink:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

me too , any free classes or study classes i have i go on at . our school has wireless internet so i go on da labtop


----------

